# Catering Miami



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anybody know of a caterer in Miami? Looking for a high end reliable company.

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

try the catering thread.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Felix, it's confusing to read your question about desiring a Miami catering company when your signiture has A Alexander links......appears to be serious self promotion....what gives?
We'd love to have you as a member of the community. It appears that you have 8 years of experience in high end catering to draw upon.


----------



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

I apologise for being a litle vague. I am looking for a top notch caterer to team up with. I will undertake a massive event and need to partner up with somebody, there is no way I can manage a 4800 person dinner. That is the truth...


----------



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

All done, I no longer require any help, I will handle all work by myself

In a tough economy, when everybody is trying to survive, I have just hired 3 full time employees( sales and management), as well as 3 top notch chefs.

I have never had a year like this and could not be any happier. I guess treating people the right way pays off.

Back to work.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Just curious I was in the catering business in New York , and Long Island for 25 years, and know most of the caterers both non kosher and kosher. Then was secretary of Long Island Culinary Asso.Then retired to Palm Beach and catered here and I never heard of you.??????


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ed, NY is a large place....check out Felix's website.

So glad things are going well for you Felix.....that's a HUGE event by anyone's standard. Please come back and visit us at Cheftalk, we would like to know more about you.


----------

